# Lincoln conversion kit



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Is there anywhere I could get the old Skyhook resin Batmobile conversion kit?


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

I bought from this guy before no problems:

http://www.flickr.com/people/escort500xl/



http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=batmobile&[email protected]


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Well, after investigating wheels, tires, and things to use, I found that the '68 dodge charger r/t from revell is the same size as the futura down the line! So now I have a real frame, engine compartment, tires, wheels, fire extinguisher,etc. I'm stoked! I also have a turbine engine from a 1/35 cobra I'm not using. Oh, and the charger has a hinged hood so I can rob those parts that glue on.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

modelsj said:


> Well, after investigating wheels, tires, and things to use, I found that the '68 dodge charger r/t from revell is the same size as the futura down the line! So now I have a real frame, engine compartment, tires, wheels, fire extinguisher,etc. I'm stoked! I also have a turbine engine from a 1/35 cobra I'm not using. Oh, and the charger has a hinged hood so I can rob those parts that glue on.


Hey thanks for the info on the Charger. I started one of these conversions but, like everything else it has gone back into the closet for a while.

I have a conversion from Magnetic Models from Italy and there was always a question to it's lineage (was it a skyhook copy?) if I remember correctly.

I have amassed decals, rollbar and lights and a Fireball 500 kit for the Radir rims. I also acquired, after I started this, a resin body from Jimmy Flintstone. I think that was what made me stop the build as I did'nt know if I wanted to proceed with the Futura or go with the resin body.
For quick ADD satisfaction I bought both the small and large Hot Wheels diecasts for the display case.

Anyway maybe my passion will return for this one as I grew up with that 66 Batmobile being my favorite car ever! I blame Batman and his Batmobile for every new car I ever owned, being Black. Heck I even put red orange pinstriping on my 79 Camaro back in the day! Man I miss that Car. My current ride is a black 06 Mustang. I want to put the orangered striping on but don't think it will look right. BTW I have the aluminum dashboard and it reminds me of the style they had in the Futura/Batmobile...

Cheers,
Max Bryant 

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Dr. pretorius, I am having nothing but trouble communicating with this guy. He will not answer my emails. Any insight?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Jimmy Flintstone has a complete kit and also a conversion for the Revell Futura. At least its scaled to the Revell kit, which isnt really 1/24/25 scale although its close.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

modelsj, why not wait for Polar Lights to release their 1/32 and 1/25 scale versions in 2010? 
Take a look over on the modeling board, I posted the new releases from Amt/MPC Round 2.
Chris


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Might be moot I notice Round 2 lists not only their repop of the Aurora Batmobile in 1/32 but a 1/24/25 kit now...


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Yehhh......... just saw that............. wonder if I will still have to use the chassis and turbine?


----------

